# Galaxy J7 Sky Pro (SM-S727VL) Root Help



## mobliife (Jun 30, 2017)

Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really. 

This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot. 

Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mobliife (Jul 1, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## mobliife (Jul 4, 2017)

Please help for the love of god.


----------



## dhplap (Jul 8, 2017)

mobliife said:


> Please help for the love of god.

Click to collapse



CF- Autoroot might do it. I see that it works on other variants for the J7. Here's a link with CF-Autoroot and detailed instructions. Hope it works for you. Let me know how it goes.

http://www.theandroidsoul.com/root-samsung-galaxy-devices-cf-auto-root-odin/


----------



## dorain (Jul 15, 2017)

mobliife said:


> Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really.
> 
> This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dorain (Jul 26, 2017)

I tried srsroot 5.1 multiple exploit and it said rooted. I open root checker and it said phone wasn't rooted. I also tried dr. Phone and they didn't have a working root method for j7 sky pro and i was desperate enough to try king root. None of these worked. The guy than mention c.f. auto root, thats for a version of the j7 that was released in other countries. Those variants of the j7 have exoynus processors and us version have snap-dragon processors so the root procedure might brick  your phone.

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

When ever I get some free time I'm going to try using adb commands to try and root.


----------



## Holm182 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hopefully not too much longer before someone can root this thing... I'm also looking!


----------



## Jtaxel (Aug 6, 2017)

wondering if anyone has seen this video or tried it??


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtktE0jccnw
```


----------



## dorain (Aug 11, 2017)

I can't open the link but all the videos iv seen on YouTube seems to be j700's and other variants not for s727v.l From my research the devices are a listed under samsung j models but the they all have different hardware, i.e. boards, processors, chipsets,. I did a cross referience with cf-auto root to try and find a divice with the same hardware and builds, there wasnt  any other device with the same hardware that would suggest compatibility. Cf-auto root flashes a root file to your device and if it's not compatible you could completely brick your device


----------



## -Hope- (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello, First of, you shouldn't have used kingroot whatever the situation was

However https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inkwired.droidinfo&hl=en
download this and capture the system and device tray


----------



## dorain (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah but it was worth a shot. I figured if it worked I could replace it with superSu. I will post those specs In a few. When ever. I get time and free WiFi in going to try adv root


----------



## dorain (Aug 12, 2017)

*System and device*

I'm going to try adb root method when ever I get the time


----------



## dorain (Aug 12, 2017)

Trying this again. I try posting last night but it didn't go through


----------



## -Hope- (Aug 12, 2017)

dorain said:


> Trying this again. I try posting last night but it didn't go through

Click to collapse




Hello,

It did pass, however, your device seems to be a Verizon varient, it's hard to root it and there is no really a method to root it.
Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## raymondbernard (Aug 13, 2017)

dorain said:


> I can't open the link but all the videos iv seen on YouTube seems to be j700's and other variants not for s727v.l From my research the devices are a listed under samsung j models but the they all have different hardware, i.e. boards, processors, chipsets,. I did a cross referience with cf-auto root to try and find a divice with the same hardware and builds, there wasnt any other device with the same hardware that would suggest compatibility. Cf-auto root flashes a root file to your device and if it's not compatible you could completely brick your device

Click to collapse



Need to talk to mark manning tell to send thread to me please private matter


----------



## dorain (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the look and the reply. Im gonna try crack this one. Ive been preparing my computer with Ubuntu, android sdk, and cleaning old drivers. Iol, I'm gonna see what I can do, hopefully I can break it.


----------



## -Hope- (Aug 13, 2017)

dorain said:


> Thanks for the look and the reply. Im gonna try crack this one. Ive been preparing my computer with Ubuntu, android sdk, and cleaning old drivers. Iol, I'm gonna see what I can do, hopefully I can break it.

Click to collapse



Verizon bootloader is most of time locked you can't flash it.


----------



## dorain (Aug 17, 2017)

I may have a method for rooting s727vl. I can't test until I get home where I will have unrestricted data in case something goes wrong. I'm gonna keep this short and simple assuming everyone have 
knowledge of using odin. 
Developer option usb debugging oem unlock no frp  or passwords

Download odin

Download latest superSu, this isn't the same as superuser in the playstore. It's used for rooting systemless root os. Yes that what marshmallow is.
After downloading supersu place it on your phones sd card

This is what I'm not sure on. Download clockwork mod RECOVERY. Zip , not the one in the playstore. And place on pc


Use odin to flash cwm to s727vl 
Please refer to guide on installing cwm

After flashing cwm go to it in recovery mode and use cwm to flash the supersu zip file and reboot phone. It could take a few minutes but it should boot with root access. Or wait for auto reboot.

What I'm not sure on is cwm compatibility with s727vl, I couldn't find a yeah or nay on compatibility.  Cwm say it's compatible with any android.


Hopefully this will work. Make sure u have your data backed up and your stock rom in case things go south.  If anyone try this please let me know the result. I'm anxious to try it but I travel a lot and I can't afford to have data throttled by downloading everything I need and I can't risk doing this until I'm i get home.


----------



## dorain (Aug 17, 2017)

*Possible  root method for s727vl straighttalk*

Junior Member17 posts Thanks: 1

I may have a method for rooting s727vl. I can't test until I get home where I will have unrestricted data in case something goes wrong. I'm gonna keep this short and simple assuming everyone have 
knowledge of using odin. 
Developer option usb debugging oem unlock no frp or passwords

Download odin

Download latest superSu and place on phone sdcard 
 this isn't the same as superuser in the playstore. It's used for rooting systemless root os. Yes that what marshmallow is.

This is what I'm not sure on. Download clockwork mod RECOVERY. Zip ,not the one in the playstore.
 And place it on your pc

Use odin to flash cwm to s727vl 
Please refer to guide on installing cwm

After flashing cwm go to it in recovery mode and use cwm to flash the supersu zip file and reboot phone. It could take a few minutes but it should boot with root access. Or may reboot on its own.

 What I'm not sure on is cwm compatibility with s727vl, I couldn't find a yeah or nay on compatibility. Cwm say it's compatible with any android.


Hopefully this will work. Make sure u have your data backed up and your stock rom in case things go south. If anyone try this please let me know the result. I'm anxious to try it but I travel a lot and I can't afford to have data throttled by downloading everything I need and I can't risk doing this until I'm i get home.


----------



## -Hope- (Aug 18, 2017)

dorain said:


> Junior Member17 posts Thanks: 1
> 
> I may have a method for rooting s727vl. I can't test until I get home where I will have unrestricted data in case something goes wrong. I'm gonna keep this short and simple assuming everyone have
> knowledge of using odin.
> ...

Click to collapse



Modt of Verizon phones has a locked bootloader, they can't be flashed with unsigned images


----------



## mobliife (Jun 30, 2017)

Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really. 

This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot. 

Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dorain (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't think the bootloader is locked. There is a oem unlock option in dev option. And we won't be flashing any custom roms  or  downgraded kernals so I'm assuming this should work . Hopefully some can try this and report back.


----------



## aromerblz (Oct 7, 2017)

TracFone does not normally lock the bootloaders of the Verizon, AT&T variants of their devices. The only ones I have seen this happening is the SM-G930VL but that is so from Samsung, and their S8/S8+ and Note 8 variants.


----------



## Huntercody1533 (Oct 16, 2017)

Did anyone successfully root this phone through strait talk it's a track phone


----------



## wjester3 (Oct 29, 2017)

> This is what I'm not sure on. Download clockwork mod RECOVERY. Zip ,not the one in the playstore.
> And place it on your pc
> 
> Use odin to flash cwm to s727vl
> Please refer to guide on installing cwm

Click to collapse



Which ClockworkMOD Recovery Version.... J727v?? There are several...


----------



## biohazard808 (Oct 30, 2017)

So did it work? Did the process work afterall? Because obviously the albviral only has the combination and stock for SAMSUNG GALAXY J7 Pro 2017 (SM-J730x), not the SM-S727VL.


----------



## Jessm6000 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Sm-S727Vl.       Samsung Galaxy Sky Pro*

After reading many post over a few weeks and getting tired of reading the word try try try and try some more I have contacted three or four pay companies for unlocking and rooting and I have sent in my Imei. To them as well and they have all reassured me that at this time there is no root or or bootloader unlocking for this model at this time please let me know if you have any more updated information and thank you for all the help.


----------



## kiffer90 (Dec 7, 2017)

Has anyone rooted this phone yet? I unlocked my bootloader with the crom service app but I can't find twrp for this version of the j7.


----------



## Wolfie2346 (Dec 15, 2017)

kiffer90 said:


> Has anyone rooted this phone yet? I unlocked my bootloader with the crom service app but I can't find twrp for this version of the j7.

Click to collapse



from the way it sounds you made it much futher than anyone else has


----------



## red423 (Dec 15, 2017)

I also have my bootloader unlocked. I can access adb and read into the phone but as a noob I am lost on commands after I turn to adb, I know I am so close yet no cigar, I know this phone can be hacked it has to be easy, I just don't know my next step, I ordered a z3x box with all the goodies and next I will either make a new boat anchor or unlock this 727 j7.     anybody gettin any results yet??????


----------



## Wolfie2346 (Jan 4, 2018)

red423 said:


> I also have my bootloader unlocked. I can access adb and read into the phone but as a noob I am lost on commands after I turn to adb, I know I am so close yet no cigar, I know this phone can be hacked it has to be easy, I just don't know my next step, I ordered a z3x box with all the goodies and next I will either make a new boat anchor or unlock this 727 j7. anybody gettin any results yet??????

Click to collapse



it will take a bit more than just adb, it will take a bit of exploitation of the system if i am correct.


----------



## aaronrules69 (Jan 14, 2018)

Wanted to say thanks to everyone that's helping to finally (hopefully soon) root the 727vl. 

AG


----------



## TammyTee (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## MaddEnuff (Jan 25, 2018)

aaronrules69 said:


> Wanted to say thanks to everyone that's helping to finally (hopefully soon) root the 727vl.
> 
> AG

Click to collapse



When will the root be developed for just s737tl?


----------



## Logantillson (Jan 28, 2018)

*How?!?!!*

How did you unlock bootloader? I have Verizon model j7V


----------



## joeyjojojjjjjj (Jan 29, 2018)

I would like root for this phone too. thanks.


----------



## Mycle78 (Jan 29, 2018)

I am also hoping to gain root access on this device. I am not going to be much help. I have rooted every android device I've ever owned, but only by following other's instructions.

I found a thread on another site in which someone said that TWRP was working on the recovery for this phone. I cannot find a way to verify that info and I can't seem to find that thread again. Right now I am just occasionally checking TWRP's supported device list and trying to remain patient. Any help provided is greatly appreciated.


----------



## red423 (Feb 20, 2018)

well to keep this alive, any luck anyone on these j7 trackph???? There's got to be a way to open these and root em,  I know I have rooted with help every android I own and this one is driving me nuts seeing ti just sit there in the box,    any new twerp?????? or king??


----------



## Britch3s (Mar 4, 2018)

Still no root ? On the straight talk Verizon version S727VL


----------



## Mycle78 (Mar 22, 2018)

I've pretty much given up on this one. TWRP has added several devices lately, and none are this one. I'm just going to save up and get a Moto Z series.


----------



## counce5739 (Apr 8, 2018)

use magisk 
://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/beta-magisk-v13-0-0980cb6-t3618589


----------



## mobliife (Jun 30, 2017)

Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really. 

This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot. 

Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wolfie2346 (Apr 9, 2018)

counce5739 said:


> use magisk
> ://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/beta-magisk-v13-0-0980cb6-t3618589

Click to collapse



how do you propose that we flash this, have you found a twrp build fo the phone?


----------



## mattman1978 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok, I'm cross-posting this.  I'm the author so yeah, whatever.     Here Goes:
I've been studying this phone for a while and waiting for a root method. TWRP would be ideal, but it doesn't seem to be a priority for those with the talent to do so. In my research today, I may have stumbled upon what appears to be a means to root this phone (or any phone). Instead of looking around for "root", try instead to study and learn about Magisk. It seems to be the new preferred way to root newer devices. TWRP would make it easier, but there are instructions to use the stock firmware download and the Magisk app to achieve root for practically any device. Even if there is no TWRP available. 

From what I can gather, Magisk modifies the stock Boot.img file. Once modified, it will allow you to switch root on and off much like we have in the past. It also has the added benefit of "hiding" from the OS, so the OS is not as likely to become aware of being rooted. It remains rooted even after Updates. 

Have a look at this link for a better explanation and a basic how-to: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/how-to-install-magisc-twrp-locked-t3599926/page2
I post this so that the rest of you can try it as well, hopefully soon so we can compare notes and hopefully leverage each other's success. I'm downloading the Stock firmware now. This is NOT a "run a magic program and it roots my phone idiot-proof method", but it doesn't seem to be overly-complex either. Good luck and please report back.



CAUTION!!! Apparently, this phone may have 2 variants using the same model number! See links.
https://www.theandroidsoul.com/galaxy-j7-2017-release-date/

Here is the stock firmware.  Again, two different variants.   I would NOT assume they are cross-compatible.  
Make SURE you get the right file for your device:
https://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?record=831FDD75692211E7963AFA163EE8F90B
Go into your "device info" and look at the build number. The two links in the above site show the build numbers. Make sure you get the right one! I happened to get the right one by dumb luck!  I suggest anyone who is planning to root a phone have Odin + usb drivers installed and have the correct stock firmware on stand-by. These can be a great help, just in case.  

No root yet, but I figured it out!  I believe I can now root anytime I want.
Note, all steps below apply to the S727VL straight talk phone.  As posted above, there are at least two distinct variants of this phone.  It's possible that the roms and such are cross-compatible, but I would not bet on it.    Go to "About device" and check the build number.  Mine ends in AQB5.  

I'm at the last step.  All I have to do is use odin to flash my modified boot.img to the phone and it should be rooted.  Reading and studying a bit more before I take the plunge.  Here is the stock firmware in case you wish to follow along in this path:
https://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?q=S727VL&exact=1


Ok, I first turned on developer options. 
Then, flip the OEM unlock switch to unlock the phone.
I have not encrypted anything on my phone.  Not sure if it matters.
Download ODIN and usb drivers for samsung.   Confirm it connects to the phone, but then close ODIN back out.   
Confirm you have the right build number stock firmware.  It'll give you a shot in case things go bad.

Now, extract the firmware.zip using 7-zip. Then, right click on each file individually and use 7-zip to extract them.   You must use 7zip.  Other compression tools don't seem to recognize it as an archive.
In any case, one of the files should have boot.img in it. I found boot.img in "AP_S727VLUDU1AQB5_CL10551307_QB12606263_REV00_use r_low_ship_MULTI_CERT.tar.md5"
I used the usb cable to transfer the boot.img file to my phone.

When using ODIN to flash or transferring files to and from the phone, use the usb cable that came with the phone.  Cheap cables will lead to corrupt data and a brick.  Trust me on this one!  

Dowload the Magisk manager apk file and install it on the phone.   It will NOT root the phone (yet anyway).
It will patch the boot.img file, which is critical to obtaining root by this method.  

Using magisk manager, go to settings and change the "Patched Boot Output Format" to .img.tar   This is required when using ODIN to flash samsung devices.   
Click the "install" button and select "Patch boot Image File".   Show it where the file is.   I had to use OPEN Manager to find the file, but in any case, Magisk takes a few moments and then reports it's done. 

Magisk produced a "patched_boot.img.tar" file. Supposed to be ready to flash using odin. It places it in "MagiskManager" folder on the phone.  

This is where I am.  I have stopped here.   I believe I can put the phone in download mode and flash the modified boot.img.   

Or do I put the updated version back into the same .tar.md5 file and then flash it? 
Thoughts? Ideas?
The patched Boot.img file is a bit larger than the one I extracted. Apparently, odin is supposed to be able to flash this directly to the phone?

I'm very close, just not quite ready to pull the trigger. Anyone brave enough to throw caution to the wind and pull the trigger? Download ODIN and go for it. Of course, let us all know how it goes.

The patched boot.img file is 11.12mb. Original file was 10.86mb. Sounds reasonable...
I have put in a lot of time on this, I have done all the study and homework and even the prep work, but I'm hesitant to flash it.  I'm going to read a bit more before I jump in. 

NOTE: all of this assumes the download of the stock firmware is really the correct firmware for our phone and that the patch worked correctly.  I didn't write Magisk and have never used it before.  I'd feel better if someone else had already done this on this model.

Magisk info:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/guide-magisk-troubleshooting-t3641417

So, here it is.   Here is the boot.img from the stock firmware and the patched one as well.  I offer them here to anyone willing to try it.   I only ask that you report what happens.  Everyone here wants to root, well here it is.     Of course, I'm not liable for the use of this method or these files.  I have NOT attempted it yet.   Maybe in a few days.   

Use at your own risk, please confirm build number and DO NOT use it if your phone does not match! By downloading these files, you agree to report the result back here on this thread, good or bad and you accept full responsibility.   

Stock boot.img from the firmware download above.  
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ws9q1dmpm7v7kx9/boot.img?dl=2

That is the STOCK, unedited boot.img that was extracted from the download:

(feel free to use magisk to modify it on your own phone if you wish).   Do not use this boot.img on any other variant or any other model phone!
https://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?q=S727VL&exact=1
Build ending in AQB5 Confirm your build number as there are at least two variants of this phone! 
I then used magisk on my phone to modify the boot.img
It produced this file:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f60m5ek3q99dbuf/patched_boot.img.tar?dl=2

Again, use at your own risk and you MUST report results back to this thread if you use them.   Good luck!!


----------



## Britch3s (Apr 26, 2018)

Can ya upload the second variant as mine ends in BUILD# MMB29M.S727VLUDU3ACR1
And I'll gladly report back.

And what they say is b.s. bout this phone. It has Qualcomm running 6.0.1 I see nothing different the. The build number. This phone supposedly has fingerprint in which mine does not have. I did however manage to be able to use the hotspot via shorcut maker and a cracked app version of netsharenoroot.


----------



## mattman1978 (Apr 27, 2018)

Britch3s said:


> Can ya upload the second variant as mine ends in BUILD# MMB29M.S727VLUDU3ACR1
> And I'll gladly report back.
> 
> And what they say is b.s. bout this phone. It has Qualcomm running 6.0.1 I see nothing different the. The build number. This phone supposedly has fingerprint in which mine does not have. I did however manage to be able to use the hotspot via shorcut maker and a cracked app version of netsharenoroot.

Click to collapse



I'm on a pitiful slow connection and I don't have the other firmware downloaded.  Honestly, I avoid such things as I don't want to accidentally flash the wrong one to my phone.      I tried flashing with odin, failed.   Something must be wrong with the patched image file header.   Apparently samsung is very picky about the header.   Going to try to compare them with a hex editor to see if I can find the prob.


----------



## crystalking1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Please how did u get hotspot to work? I have the j727vl arc1 or something like that. I had a different phone with hotspot then got this one and was heartbroken when it was not even in the settings


----------



## helinos (Apr 27, 2018)

After updating my J7 sky pro the end of the baseband version changed to "ARC1" I think it's safe to assume these are all just different versions of each other and are cross compatible


----------



## joe7dust (Apr 30, 2018)

7 months old thread and it sounds like there may be some progress as of 4 days ago. Interesting...

Is there anything I can do to contribute? I have 2 of these and one has a cracked digitizer.

So that Wall of text on the 25th is another "hey I think this should work just flash it and see if you have brick or root"? Or is that a confirmed root method?

My last phone was $40 and had a built in hotspot button. $100 phone still not hotspot ready after this much time is hard to wrap my brain around.


----------



## Britch3s (May 2, 2018)

counce5739 said:


> use magisk
> ://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/beta-magisk-v13-0-0980cb6-t3618589

Click to collapse



Have you rooted this using magisk????  Currently the only device I have. Can't afford to brick it without cwm or twrp or a nan period....ive used magisk on several other devices. But they were disposable cheap junk.....you can also edit apn using development settings application the yellow or blue one in playstore. Be careful tho....codes (most) don't work and development options itself is blank via code.  But it does have an option for LTE apn edit if you scroll down on the code list....maybe this may help idk.....and netsharenoroot will all0w you to hotspot the device as well...said that once but never hits to say it twice. Sorry for the long post. But needless to say I'm about to give up. And trade this off for another galaxy j7t100 loved that phone :/

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




crystalking1 said:


> Please how did u get hotspot to work? I have the j727vl arc1 or something like that. I had a different phone with hotspot then got this one and was heartbroken when it was not even in the settings

Click to collapse



Netsharenoroot apk


Find a cracked version so you don't have to pay. Or pay bc if ya don't it only gives you 5 minutes or so then kicks off then ya have to put password, proxy, and port all in again. And download the app to the device you wish to share net with. It'll not allow fb messenger to work without it for some reason. Hopefully you'll find the app. It's in Google play. But as I stated I didn't pay as I mentioned a cracked version. Or if you have a rooted phone, just make the app believe you paid via lucky patcher and Bluetooth or send the file to Google drive and download to the j7 vl....

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




crystalking1 said:


> Please how did u get hotspot to work? I have the j727vl arc1 or something like that. I had a different phone with hotspot then got this one and was heartbroken when it was not even in the settings

Click to collapse





mattman1978 said:


> I'm on a pitiful slow connection and I don't have the other firmware downloaded.  Honestly, I avoid such things as I don't want to accidentally flash the wrong one to my phone.      I tried flashing with odin, failed.   Something must be wrong with the patched image file header.   Apparently samsung is very picky about the header.   Going to try to compare them with a hex editor to see if I can find the prob.

Click to collapse



Any updates ?? Yeah ima comment the shi% out of this thread...hopefully someone will pitty us all and work on cracking the mfr..


----------



## crystalking1 (May 2, 2018)

Id be lying if i said i knew what the hell i was doin because, i dont. Lol. But i have read hours and hours of post and threads before ive tried anything so if i screw my phone up, its on me. But without hotspot its really no big deal if i do. Ive tried the netsharenoroot app and foxfi. And it does work except there is no internet connection ? this phone was a good deal for the price but they should put a "great deal except your screwed on hotspot or rooting this device losers" sign on it ?

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------




Britch3s said:


> Have you rooted this using magisk???? Currently the only device I have. Can't afford to brick it without cwm or twrp or a nan period....ive used magisk on several other devices. But they were disposable cheap junk.....you can also edit apn using development settings application the yellow or blue one in playstore. Be careful tho....codes (most) don't work and development options itself is blank via code. But it does have an option for LTE apn edit if you scroll down on the code list....maybe this may help idk.....and netsharenoroot will all0w you to hotspot the device as well...said that once but never hits to say it twice. Sorry for the long post. But needless to say I'm about to give up. And trade this off for another galaxy j7t100 loved that phone :/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





While im on here ? i do have a different little ole cheap phone, a lg rebel. I was about to root it with kingroot BUT it only lasts for like 1 minute, then reboots, and root is lost? Soooo what am i doin wrong? Lol I. Just. Want. Hotspot.


----------



## juntjoo (May 5, 2018)

Omg, why did I buy this phone?  So, I'm still googling but maybe someone could tell me either way (?)


----------



## kiffer90 (May 13, 2018)

I tried to flash the magisk patched boot and it failed. I found the eng.boot file for aqg1 and aql1. I flashed the aqg1 successfully with Odin and now my se for Android status is permissive. Volte is displayed at the top beside lte. A security notice that says unauthorized actions have been detected is in my notification menu. Also I can no longer use wifi. It won't turn on. I can't post links yet so you will have to Google shell boxwares and search for s727vl on the site for the files. I'm not sure if any of this helps but I hope it will get us somewhere lol.


----------



## joe7dust (May 13, 2018)

Has anyone managed to get hotspot working with this phone?


----------



## crystalking1 (May 14, 2018)

joe7dust said:


> Has anyone managed to get hotspot working with this phone?

Click to collapse



 I haven't had any luck rooting this phone, getting hotspot to work or anything to work that's any different then how the phone is straight from the box 5


----------



## Britch3s (May 20, 2018)

*If you read*



joe7dust said:


> Has anyone managed to get hotspot working with this phone?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have hotspot working thru the NETSHARE APK. I use it daily. And I do mean daily and have have no issues. But you must not use the free googly play version. I'll copy and paste the link I used to download the pro apk. You will notice it says license check failed please install....jus hit install and hit your recent key swipe away the new tab and click the already opened tab for the app. Give me a minute to find my file and web link I have for the right pro apk version. Your welcome.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

For everyone wanting hotspot on this phone.  Use this not the google play verison if u use googleplay youll understand why if you dont follow my link. Youll notcie it sayd install license vheck failed click install hit recent key once it opens, then swip away the new tab as it takes you to play store, with recent apps open go back to the netshare app and follow instructions. MUST USE PROXY.  YOUR WELCOME 
www.modapkdown.com/netsharepro-noroottethering-mod/downloading.html

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

But if you can't get the hotspot to work with the directions posted then you SHOULD NOT be trying or looking for root via Odin or flashing period. With that being said I do apologize. Netsharenoroot apk is easy to use and you do have to enter 192.168.49.1 for ip in proxy for advance settings when connecting the connection from hotspot and 8282 in proxy but if you simply can't get the netshare app to work please don't try flashing anything to your phone. I am honest to god a little pissed off to see those of you who messaged me DIRECTLY for help an I did give what you asked for to see you say you had no luck for you to not come back and tell me where you fail with the directions. I took my time out to reply the direct message. At least let me know so I can step u thru the processes. Yeah I'm salty, but rooting a phone is way different then making a hotspot work with A APPLICATION. Shew maybe someone else understands and gets it to work and won't care to actually 1/2/3 step my process in their words or sumn.


----------



## joe7dust (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that. I'm amazed that it works without root when literally every other tethering/ hotspot app I've ever seen has required root.


----------



## Britch3s (May 20, 2018)

joe7dust said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I'm amazed that it works without root when literally every other tethering/ hotspot app I've ever seen has required root.

Click to collapse



Your very welcome and yeah I was stunned myself honestly. But it is a netshare not root on other phones I've used it on it used Wi-Fi direct to share it so...as far as I can tell it uses the actual Wi-Fi receiver to push and pull signal. I tried to upload images of screenshots on how to use it but I've never uploaded images to xda before I got the images uploaded somewhere but as to where they went in general I do not have a clue....anyways please share if you got it working. If you have "close every activity when leaving" in dev options turned on then TURN IT OFF or the app will continue to tell you to install and you won't be able to click share internet and you can Not Change the password it auto generates every time you open and hit share and always makes a new ssid as well. Can't stop it myself tried everything to be able to make my own name and password for the hotspot but at least I can share my unlimited data now with my women and her kids. Hope this helped. Sorry for the salty attitude earlier guys.

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




Britch3s said:


> Your very welcome and yeah I was stunned myself honestly. But it is a netshare not root on other phones I've used it on it used Wi-Fi direct to share it so...as far as I can tell it uses the actual Wi-Fi receiver to push and pull signal. I tried to upload images of screenshots on how to use it but I've never uploaded images to xda before I got the images uploaded somewhere but as to where they went in general I do not have a clue....anyways please share if you got it working. If you have "close every activity when leaving" in dev options turned on then TURN IT OFF or the app will continue to tell you to install and you won't be able to click share internet and you can Not Change the password it auto generates every time you open and hit share and always makes a new ssid as well. Can't stop it myself tried everything to be able to make my own name and password for the hotspot but at least I can share my unlimited data now with my women and her kids. Hope this helped. Sorry for the salty attitude earlier guys.

Click to collapse



You can also connect via Wi-Fi to your home Wi-Fi or McDonald's or neighbors whatever wherever AND SHARE THAT WIFI VIA HOTSPOT with this application. I connect to my neighbors Wi-Fi with my moto e4 and this phone as well sometimes and share it via netsharenoroot and it works amazingly.


----------



## vampirefo (May 21, 2018)

kiffer90 said:


> I tried to flash the magisk patched boot and it failed. I found the eng.boot file for aqg1 and aql1. I flashed the aqg1 successfully with Odin and now my se for Android status is permissive. Volte is displayed at the top beside lte. A security notice that says unauthorized actions have been detected is in my notification menu. Also I can no longer use wifi. It won't turn on. I can't post links yet so you will have to Google shell boxwares and search for s727vl on the site for the files. I'm not sure if any of this helps but I hope it will get us somewhere lol.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have all the boot-eng files and firmware, but doesn't help on rooting yet.

Hopefully why using the boot-eng some of the rooting programs can root the phone.


----------



## vampirefo (May 21, 2018)

Britch3s said:


> Your very welcome and yeah I was stunned myself honestly. But it is a netshare not root on other phones I've used it on it used Wi-Fi direct to share it so...as far as I can tell it uses the actual Wi-Fi receiver to push and pull signal. I tried to upload images of screenshots on how to use it but I've never uploaded images to xda before I got the images uploaded somewhere but as to where they went in general I do not have a clue....anyways please share if you got it working. If you have "close every activity when leaving" in dev options turned on then TURN IT OFF or the app will continue to tell you to install and you won't be able to click share internet and you can Not Change the password it auto generates every time you open and hit share and always makes a new ssid as well. Can't stop it myself tried everything to be able to make my own name and password for the hotspot but at least I can share my unlimited data now with my women and her kids. Hope this helped. Sorry for the salty attitude earlier guys.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it yet, but a lot of people want to rooting just to tether.

This sounds  like the perfect solution seeing rooting isn't an option right now.


----------



## joe7dust (May 22, 2018)

Britch3s said:


> Your very welcome and yeah I was stunned myself honestly. But it is a netshare not root on other phones I've used it on it used Wi-Fi direct to share it so...as far as I can tell it uses the actual Wi-Fi receiver to push and pull signal. I tried to upload images of screenshots on how to use it but I've never uploaded images to xda before I got the images uploaded somewhere but as to where they went in general I do not have a clue....anyways please share if you got it working. If you have "close every activity when leaving" in dev options turned on then TURN IT OFF or the app will continue to tell you to install and you won't be able to click share internet and you can Not Change the password it auto generates every time you open and hit share and always makes a new ssid as well. Can't stop it myself tried everything to be able to make my own name and password for the hotspot but at least I can share my unlimited data now with my women and her kids. Hope this helped. Sorry for the salty attitude earlier guys.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know where I would start to look into the technical specs and limitations of this app? I'd like to know why browsing seems to work fine but torrents will not work on the computer that is using the hotspot.

I'm also curious just to learn more about it in general since this is usually a function that requires root access.


----------



## joe7dust (May 24, 2018)

Found yet another reason to avoid Straight Talk completely in all future business.

This phone is locked until you have paid 12 months of service to them. AT&T was unable to activate it with one of their sims. It doesn't even prompt for an unlock code it just says invalid sim, network locked or some such.


----------



## mobliife (Jun 30, 2017)

Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really. 

This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot. 

Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vampirefo (May 25, 2018)

joe7dust said:


> Found yet another reason to avoid Straight Talk completely in all future business.
> 
> This phone is locked until you have paid 12 months of service to them. AT&T was unable to activate it with one of their sims. It doesn't even prompt for an unlock code it just says invalid sim, network locked or some such.

Click to collapse



Version phone can't work on AT&T even if you unlocked the phone.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Britch3s (May 26, 2018)

joe7dust said:


> Do you know where I would start to look into the technical specs and limitations of this app? I'd like to know why browsing seems to work fine but torrents will not work on the computer that is using the hotspot.
> 
> I'm also curious just to learn more about it in general since this is usually a function that requires root access.

Click to collapse



No, but this may help. In order for the app to function properly you need it on both devices. One for the hotspot and the other for the vpn service it requires to do it's thing. Without it you can not use face book messenger or anything of the sort. Once I installed it via simply sharing it thru Bluetooth I had no issues at all. You could possibly check for some sort of github or something or email the developer. Don't mention your using a cracked version tho. Anyways putting the app on both or all devices you wish to share and connect to fixed my issues and you cab also deny and grant internet activities inside the app itself. Which is from the vpn I assume. Hopefully by downloading it to both devices or sharing the apkif it's on the same version of Android then it may fix your torrent download bc so far I've not had any issues. (Forgive my repetitiveness) it's 2:15a.m. Here atm. Good luck ?

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------




joe7dust said:


> Found yet another reason to avoid Straight Talk completely in all future business.
> 
> This phone is locked until you have paid 12 months of service to them. AT&T was unable to activate it with one of their sims. It doesn't even prompt for an unlock code it just says invalid sim, network locked or some such.

Click to collapse




There is an application in Google play that's called development settings and has either or a yellow or purple/blue image for thumbnail it has the capability to get into the apn and you can change it but I would be very wise about changing somethings anyways I'm sure someone can use the app and get closer to root.as I wish for root to uninstall many apps, and unlock full potential if this quad core sister to the j700t1.  :'(  miss that phone so badly. Verizon officially released a j7 octa core the other day at walmart going to pick one up soon and see where it may lead bc I don't much like this phone due to the lag it has on most pvp games and certain other issues . Mainly the keyboard has several bugs don't know if it's my phone or everyone has this issue but it doesn't like to capitalize letter and will foreclose the app it's typing in itself....off topic but the app I mention may help you if you know how to do such back door settings.


----------



## joe7dust (May 31, 2018)

I'm having trouble getting the phone to connect over MTP to my PC. I am pretty sure I did t his in the past with no issues but now it is not working. Kies3 says my phone isn't supported and another driver I tried didn't work. Googling the hardware ID just turned up a lot of suspicious sites with sketchy downloads, so what should i do?


----------



## JeepinxJosh (Jun 19, 2018)

vampirefo said:


> Yeah, I have all the boot-eng files and firmware, but doesn't help on rooting yet.
> 
> Hopefully why using the boot-eng some of the rooting programs can root the phone.

Click to collapse



If you can get me the engboot file I should be able to get root.... I did it the same way on a few of my other samsungs....

it also will allow someone to bypass certain... hmmm cough... blocks


----------



## roya_l (Jul 9, 2018)

*.*

is it possible yet?


----------



## joe7dust (Jul 9, 2018)

Britch3s said:


> No, but this may help. In order for the app to function properly you need it on both devices. One for the hotspot and the other for the vpn service it requires to do it's thing. Without it you can not use face book messenger or anything of the sort. Once I installed it via simply sharing it thru Bluetooth I had no issues at all. You could possibly check for some sort of github or something or email the developer. Don't mention your using a cracked version tho. Anyways putting the app on both or all devices you wish to share and connect to fixed my issues and you cab also deny and grant internet activities inside the app itself. Which is from the vpn I assume. Hopefully by downloading it to both devices or sharing the apkif it's on the same version of Android then it may fix your torrent download bc so far I've not had any issues. (Forgive my repetitiveness) it's 2:15a.m. Here atm. Good luck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The keyboard thing should be an easy fix. Just install another keyboard the Samsung one is ****, but beware at some point it may reenable itself and there looks to be no way to completely disable or uninstal it.


----------



## djared704 (Jul 12, 2018)

*Twrp builder?*

Hey guys I found a unoffical twrp for this phone. I don't have permission to post links but if you go on Google and type Twrp builder and click the first link and click downloads then press ctrl f and type SM-S727VL it comes up but the image that is provided is a .img and if I remember correctly fastboot does not function on Samsung phones. How do we go continue flashing this ?


----------



## JeepinxJosh (Jul 17, 2018)

joe7dust said:


> I'm having trouble getting the phone to connect over MTP to my PC. I am pretty sure I did t his in the past with no issues but now it is not working. Kies3 says my phone isn't supported and another driver I tried didn't work. Googling the hardware ID just turned up a lot of suspicious sites with sketchy downloads, so what should i do?

Click to collapse



You need the Samsung USB mobile driver 1.5.65.... not 1 5.45 not 1.5.55 it has to be the 1.5.65 that came out after the J7 or it gives you problems... 

Also I got the eng boot files for this device now... tonight or tomorrow I'll see if I can get this sucker unlocked and rooted or at least twrp ready... 

Sent from my SM-J727P using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## JeepinxJosh (Jul 22, 2018)

hey does anyone have a copy of twrp they want me to try to use when achieving root?


----------



## joe7dust (Jul 22, 2018)

JeepinxJosh said:


> hey does anyone have a copy of twrp they want me to try to use when achieving root?

Click to collapse



I don't think anyone else is even working on it.


----------



## drkimagination (Jul 22, 2018)

*Flashing boot img*

For those that were trying to flash a boot img.... Can you not use Skipsoft Universal Toolkit to convert the modified boot img to a odin flashable tar in it's options?


----------



## Britch3s (Aug 1, 2018)

Anything I can help with? Service was out for sometime sorry bout that.


----------



## Reverend_Killjoy (Aug 1, 2018)

I just signed up today to join in on this thread. 
I too have a SM-S727VL.
I have found a site claiming to be able to root this specific model of the j7 Sky Pro, specifically the Straight Talk version, but I am scared to even consider trying the method as this is my only phone and I don't have the means to afford another any time soon.
I also noticed the OP disappeared after someone suggested a rooting method, leading me to assume that the OP tried the suggested method and probably bricked his phone. 
If anyone has the balls to test this method, please let us all know how it goes.

As a new member, I can't provide the link, however, if you search "Root Samsung Galaxy j7 Sky Pro" in Google, there will be a site called androidbiits. Yes, with two "I"s on "biits". 
The link reads "How to Root Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky Pro SM-S727VL Easily [Simple Steps... <the rest of the link is too long to show beyond the word Steps.


----------



## jackmi (Aug 1, 2018)

Reverend_Killjoy said:


> I just signed up today to join in on this thread.
> I too have a SM-S727VL.
> I have found a site claiming to be able to root this specific model of the j7 Sky Pro, specifically the Straight Talk version, but I am scared to even consider trying the method as this is my only phone and I don't have the means to afford another any time soon.
> I also noticed the OP disappeared after someone suggested a rooting method, leading me to assume that the OP tried the suggested method and probably bricked his phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a spare, let me see how far I will get with it. 
Once rooted, is there anything newer than the stock 6.0.1 to go with? Maybe it's just not worth the trouble...


----------



## djared704 (Aug 2, 2018)

Reverend_Killjoy said:


> I just signed up today to join in on this thread.
> I too have a SM-S727VL.
> I have found a site claiming to be able to root this specific model of the j7 Sky Pro, specifically the Straight Talk version, but I am scared to even consider trying the method as this is my only phone and I don't have the means to afford another any time soon.
> I also noticed the OP disappeared after someone suggested a rooting method, leading me to assume that the OP tried the suggested method and probably bricked his phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



The site doesn't show you how to acquire the custom recovery. There's no need to be scared since it doesn't exist. However I found a TWRP Builder (unofficial TWRP builds) and it is in .img form, not tar or tar.md5 form, therefore not flashable via Odin.


----------



## Reverend_Killjoy (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm not quite hip to the lingo yet, but I'm getting there. Y'all know way more about this stuff than I do. 
I asked the rooting guru himself (Chainfire) if he knew how to do it.
Sadly, thus far, I have not gotten a response.


----------



## Reverend_Killjoy (Aug 6, 2018)

Still no answer.
I suppose I'm frustrated.
The list of rootable phones is large, but the J7 Sky Pro, which has been out since last year, still has no solid way to root.
How, I ask you, how does this work?
I wish to explore the possibilities, but I cannot do so safely.
I don't have the tech savvy brain you all seem to possess.
I don't have access to a new phone if I mess this one up.
And Chainfire still hasn't answered me. 
This is just a mess all around.


----------



## D4a1985 (Aug 13, 2018)

Bump for any new info and to the mods here why does xda labs recognize my phone, sm-s727vl, as just a 2017 Galaxy J7 and not the aforementioned model number.


----------



## hudslaw (Aug 19, 2018)

*the info you requested*

Device Tray=
Model: SM-S727VL [j7popqltetfnvzw]
Manufacturer: Samsung
Baseband V#: S727VLUDS4ARF2
RIL V#: Samsung RIL v3.0
Build #: MMB29M.S727VLUDS4ARF2
Build Finger: samsung/j7popqltetfnvzw: 6.0.1/MMB29M/S727VLUDS4ARF2: user/release-keys
Bootloader: S727VLUDS4ARF2
Java VM: ART 2.1.0
OS Version: Marshmallow [6.0.1]
Soft Dev Kit: 23

System Tray=
CPU Arch: ARMv7 rev 4 [v7I]
Board: msm8937
Chipset: Qualcomm MSM8917
Cores: 4
Clock Speed: 1401 MHz
Instruction Sets: armeabi-v7a; armeabi
CPU Features: half thumb; fastmult; vfp; edsp; neon; vfpv3; tls; vfpv4; idiva; idivt; vfpd32; lpae; evtstrm; aes; pmull; sha1; sha2; crc32
CPU Gov: interactive
Kernel V#: 3.18.24-11771731
Kernel Arch: armv71
Renderer: Adreno 308
Vendor: Qualcomm
OpenGL V#: ES 3.0

Please let me know how i can be of service to discover the vulnerability we need to root this device. I'm no dev but i'm competent enough to do the dirty work. i'd love to be able to do this all myself but as you know, nobody wants to hand an idiot launch codes. i'm willing to start at the bottom, and i have the patience to follow through. please advise


----------



## Reverend_Killjoy (Aug 21, 2018)

hudslaw said:


> Device Tray=
> Model: SM-S727VL [j7popqltetfnvzw]
> Manufacturer: Samsung
> Baseband V#: S727VLUDS4ARF2
> ...

Click to collapse



As mentioned before, I'm not hip to the lingo. I'm learning, but as I read the specs, one thing stands out to me and is tugging at my curiosity.
It says SM-S727VL...which is what my J7 Sky Pro is, but next to it, it read J7 Pop, according to your specs.
If the J7 Pop and J7 Sky Pro are based off the same software/OS /whatever, then wouldn't it be safe to assume that a root for the Pop would work for the Sky Pro?
This is purely speculation, but according to your specs listed, Sky Pro and Pop seem to be the same thing, or at least built in the same manner in terms of software. 
Let me know what you dig up please. I'm so eager to get this thing rooted.

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------

I don't know if any of you have seen this, but check this out:

https://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?record=2472DD598CE411E89F15FA163EE8F90B

I hope that helps. I really do.
If someone could use that info to achieve root, please, don't hesitate to share the results.


----------



## mobliife (Jun 30, 2017)

Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really. 

This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot. 

Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ndpatterson0789 (Aug 23, 2018)

*img-tar.md5*



djared704 said:


> The site doesn't show you how to acquire the custom recovery. There's no need to be scared since it doesn't exist. However I found a TWRP Builder (unofficial TWRP builds) and it is in .img form, not tar or tar.md5 form, therefore not flashable via Odin.

Click to collapse



Found that same TWRP build and an xda post that shows how to mae IMG files into TAR files to flash in ODIN. 
now when i try it....odin just crashes. so idk what is in the IMG that makes it crash. also you can unlock the bootloader with CROM Service from the galaxy app store.

SO....CROM SERVICE= unlocked bootloader.
https://twrpbuilder.github.io/fr/downloads/twrp/   =  TWRP build
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2446269  = IMG to TAR

but odin still crashes when i try to flash......so yeah.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2018)

Why aren't there links to the files needed to be downloaded? Just curious, new to all of this rooting chit and not having much luck


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 25, 2018)

D4a1985 said:


> Bump for any new info and to the mods here why does xda labs recognize my phone, sm-s727vl, as just a 2017 Galaxy J7 and not the aforementioned model number.

Click to collapse



Because XDA hasn't incorporated every single device model number into its database, but they do have the generic J7 listing since there are so many different J7 users with different J7 models that come here.

Your specific model number won't be incorporated until there is a considerable amount of custom development for your model. When your specific device gets enough development to be worthy if its own device specific forum here, then your specific model number will be added to the device list.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## djared704 (Aug 26, 2018)

ndpatterson0789 said:


> Found that same TWRP build and an xda post that shows how to mae IMG files into TAR files to flash in ODIN.
> now when i try it....odin just crashes. so idk what is in the IMG that makes it crash. also you can unlock the bootloader with CROM Service from the galaxy app store.
> 
> SO....CROM SERVICE= unlocked bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe you have to convert to tar.md5. And a specific version of odin if I am correct. This device has a locked bootloader and CROM service does not function on this phone.


----------



## Tylercanter (Sep 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried to use the root method of the j7 perx? It should work given its the same phone or would it not work where the processor is different? The processor is the only difference in the 2 phones.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2018)

Tylercanter said:


> Has anyone tried to use the root method of the j7 perx? It should work given its the same phone or would it not work where the processor is different? The processor is the only difference in the 2 phones.

Click to collapse



The CPU difference, makes all the difference. CPU difference is the one thing that certainly rules out using anything on any device, if the CPU is different, it can't be used.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylercanter (Sep 10, 2018)

Is there anyway somebody could modify the root method for that phone to work for this one seeing as the cpu is the only difference?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2018)

Tylercanter said:


> Is there anyway somebody could modify the root method for that phone to work for this one seeing as the cpu is the only difference?

Click to collapse



No, the device has a locked bootloader and there is no method to unlock the bootloader, TWRP and Magisk can not be flashed on a device that has a locked bootloader.

The only way this device will ever be rooted is if the developers that build the rooting apps find new exploits to root more devices and only if one of those exploits happens to work on this device, apps like SRS root or Kingroot or similar apps. 

If you want someone to work on anything or change anything to root this device, you need to get those app developers to start working on it.

Other than that, owners of this device are out of luck.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam2311 (Sep 16, 2018)

*C-F autoroot*



dhplap said:


> CF- Autoroot might do it. I see that
> 
> I also have a samsung sm-s727vl
> Android Version: 6.0.1 mmb29m.s727vluds4arf2
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jackmi (Sep 21, 2018)

Reverend_Killjoy said:


> I just signed up today to join in on this thread.
> I too have a SM-S727VL.
> I have found a site claiming to be able to root this specific model of the j7 Sky Pro, specifically the Straight Talk version, but I am scared to even consider trying the method as this is my only phone and I don't have the means to afford another any time soon.
> I also noticed the OP disappeared after someone suggested a rooting method, leading me to assume that the OP tried the suggested method and probably bricked his phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



so I finally went to try it and didn't get too far.  That information is misleading.

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------




ndpatterson0789 said:


> Found that same TWRP build and an xda post that shows how to mae IMG files into TAR files to flash in ODIN.
> now when i try it....odin just crashes. so idk what is in the IMG that makes it crash. also you can unlock the bootloader with CROM Service from the galaxy app store.
> 
> SO....CROM SERVICE= unlocked bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, same here, odin quits. Unless we're doing something wrong.


----------



## Reverend_Killjoy (Sep 21, 2018)

I figured out what's wrong after a bit of searching...
Because this phone is a Straight Talk phone, it doesn't have the option to allow OEM Unlock. (Yes, the option is technically on the device, but it's greyed out in the developer menu, meaning it's locked in the OFF position). The only way to enable it, apparently, is to contact ST and ask them if you're eligible for enabling that option. However, there are some strict, (at least, in my opinion), guidelines/criteria you have to meet in order to be eligible. One of those criteria being you have to have had the device for at least 12 months.
I haven't had my phone but for maybe 3 months. ?
So, in short, no root for me...
At least, not any time soon.


----------



## Justin1198 (Sep 21, 2018)

...


----------



## Justin1198 (Sep 21, 2018)

...


----------



## jackmi (Sep 22, 2018)

Reverend_Killjoy said:


> I figured out what's wrong after a bit of searching...
> Because this phone is a Straight Talk phone, it doesn't have the option to allow OEM Unlock. (Yes, the option is technically on the device, but it's greyed out in the developer menu, meaning it's locked in the OFF position). The only way to enable it, apparently, is to contact ST and ask them if you're eligible for enabling that option. However, there are some strict, (at least, in my opinion), guidelines/criteria you have to meet in order to be eligible. One of those criteria being you have to have had the device for at least 12 months.
> I haven't had my phone but for maybe 3 months.
> So, in short, no root for me...
> At least, not any time soon.

Click to collapse



My Tracfone SM727VL does have an OEM unlock switch and it's not grayed out. Upon enabling, the phone informs me "device functions will not work while" it's on.
None of the methods I tried were successful. While I didn't brick the phone, one of the odin flashes made it unbootable. I had to go back to stock 6.0.1


----------



## Justin1198 (Sep 30, 2018)

*The Truth*

The "Unlock OEM" feature in the developer settings is only used to restore the stock update regardless of FRP being enabled or any type of actual "Google" interference of the restore. The setting does not actually unlock the bootloader. Yes, You could use CROM and it will say it's successful however it will not be for non-Chinese devices. The bootloader is still locked and this is why you are getting secure check fail. I know what you are thinking at this point...what about fastboot? Sorry, This is one of those Samsung devices that does not fastboot. 

*THE OEM UNLOCK FEATURE DOES -NOT-UNLOCK THE BOOTLOADER! Do not think that if you enable the oem unlock, that it will magically allow you to install TWRP. 

CROM does not unlock it either. CROM will report that the bootloader is unlocked however it will not be.*

The TWRP located on the TWRP Builder website is is for an older version of the firmware for the phone. You cannot downgrade the stock firmware once you updated it. That means you cannot install the May 2018 update if you have the July 2018 update installed. The TWRP build could be updated to match the latest recovery build however that is completely pointless and a waste of time at this point until you can actually find a way to actually get the TWRP installed. If you want TWRP on a device that has a bootloader, you might actually have to gain root beforehand and install TWRP with the TWRP installer. There is some "special" cases where you actually can install an engineering firmware or a very very early test firmware then you can root that, install TWRP, and then upgrade android (modifying the latest firmware version so that it doesn't update the recovery and keeps TWRP) so that you can have TWRP on the latest build. This was a method used on one of the Verizon variants of the Galaxy S5.

Well since you guys have all the heartbreaking news, here is the kind of good...

Tracfone is not very responsible when it comes to making sure their phones are up to date and even are sloppy (You might have noticed the duplicated stock ringtones, haha). This means that it could be possible for someone to find an exploit in the latest firmware or one of the internals (engineering firmware) then gain root access. The only issue you can actually run into here is -getting someone knowledgeable to take the job-. I've recently obtained a 727vl and can guarantee that with root, this phone might actually be worth something rather than a cheap android.

I'll put this here for additional information just to show that it is possible for a locked bootloader: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ve...oot-method-t3561529/post71202995#post71202995


----------



## Britch3s (Oct 19, 2018)

*If all u wish is hotspot*



mobliife said:


> Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really.
> 
> This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot.
> 
> Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



 No success for root to my knowledge. But I am able to hotspot thru Netshare no root apk. I'll see if I can find the link as I have a cracked version I shared it on another forum on j7 sky pro root as many wish for root for hotspot I wish it for other purposes. But netsharenoroot apk Google play or chrome look for a cracked version or buy it it works


----------



## Britch3s (Oct 19, 2018)

*Here's the direct download link*



Britch3s said:


> No success for root to my knowledge. But I am able to hotspot thru Netshare no root apk. I'll see if I can find the link as I have a cracked version I shared it on another forum on j7 sky pro root as many wish for root for hotspot I wish it for other purposes. But netsharenoroot apk Google play or chrome look for a cracked version or buy it it works

Click to collapse



http://dl.apkhome.net/2018/4/NetShare-no-root-tethering WiFi Hotspot PRO v8.8.apk

In a side note it works well with phones but in my experience you need it on both devices as it has built in vpn I didn't manage it well on Xbox but it does work very well for me for hotspottiny my data to my other phone for games and such good luck


----------



## Couch Potato Sniper (Oct 20, 2018)

Yo. If you have a Straight Talk or Total Wireless phone from Wal-Mart and have them activate it on the opposite network (ST->TW or TW->ST), OEM unlock isn't greyed out. I have the Straight Talk J7 Sky Pro, but have it connected to the Total Wireless network. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Orangejellow (Oct 29, 2018)

*1 year later and no resolution?*

I have a SMJ727VL sky pro, 
j7popqltetfnvzw:6.0.1

It has unlocked bootloader. I am seeking TWRP for this device. Any help received is highly appreciated.

CfAutoroot no go.
Twrp build no go.
Rooting apps no go.
Fastboot no go.

I just need a twrp image compatible. Oem unlocked, ready to flash compatible twrp. Anyone?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2018)

Orangejellow said:


> I have a SMJ727VL sky pro,
> j7popqltetfnvzw:6.0.1
> 
> It has unlocked bootloader. I am seeking TWRP for this device. Any help received is highly appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



No TWRP for your device. Tracfone(tfnvzw) devices don't get much support here, the best that they can hope for is being able to use stuff from the Verizon equivalent of their device. In your case, the Verizon version of J7 is the closest thing you're gonna find to your device, but that doesn't mean that the Verizon stuff will work on your device.

I'm thinking that your only option is to use SafeStrap recovery and modified J7 stock ROMs.

Also, simply toggling the "OEM unlock" option in settings, DOES NOT unlock the bootloader. That setting only puts the device in a state that the bootloader "can" be unlocked if there is a verified unlock method for the device.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mobliife (Jun 30, 2017)

Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really. 

This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot. 

Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orangejellow (Oct 29, 2018)

thanks Droidriven for the information. only took your #100th post to determine Tracfone is an outcast.

i will learn more about this Safestrap recovery. is it compatible with Odin? I hate having an oem unlocked device with no SuperSu. ??


----------



## Justin1198 (Oct 31, 2018)

Orangejellow said:


> thanks Droidriven for the information. only took your #100th post to determine Tracfone is an outcast.
> 
> i will learn more about this Safestrap recovery. is it compatible with Odin? I hate having an oem unlocked device with no SuperSu.

Click to collapse



See #95


----------



## Orangejellow (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi Justin,

I have studied your post, and my thoughts are countered. I flashed new roms with no problem. It even confirms OEM unlock in Download mode. But yea, i dont see a TWRP, but i requested one. Tried Cwm, lost that bet. I agree, nice phone 2gs RAM. Maybe an exploit will come out soon. I am open to any ideas.

Orange Jellow


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2018)

Justin1198 said:


> See #95

Click to collapse



In reference to which part of that post? What are you trying to point out?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangejellow (Nov 1, 2018)

....


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2018)

Orangejellow said:


> ..

Click to collapse



You failed to ask the right question and failed to get the right answer because the link you posted is for MediaTek(MTK) devices, the SM S727VL is a Qualcomm device. None of the instructions in that link will work on this device. I suggest you remove that link before someone tries those instructions and bricks their phone. If they do, it will be your fault for not "asking the right questions", much less, "getting the right answer".

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangejellow (Nov 2, 2018)

I removed the link. It remains in your reply.

My question is, How do I make a custom TWRP image? TWRP builder has like 200 of them available, yet none match this model.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 2, 2018)

Orangejellow said:


> I removed the link. It remains in your reply.
> 
> My question is, How do I make a custom TWRP image? TWRP builder has like 200 of them available, yet none match this model.

Click to collapse



Fixed it.


Here is how to build TWRP

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625


Here is how to port an existing TWRP from a similar device to work on yours.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...g/guide-how-to-port-twrp-to-qualcomm-t3420013


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangejellow (Nov 2, 2018)

"There's only so much that you can dumb it down and simplify it. There's lots of other guides out there for getting started. Compiling a recovery is not a super simple task that anyone and everyone can do and there's plenty of potential pitfalls including the possibility of bricking your device. If none or very little of this guide makes sense, then you might see if a developer for your device is interested in working on it instead."

I honestly don't know what I am doing. Move files, edit files, program configurations, it's not as easy as downloading a file. If anyone cares to share a working TWRP image, kudos. I may have to wait until 2023.


----------



## Aerosolx (Nov 9, 2018)

I found a twrp file its on this list.
twrpbuilder, github, io/downloads/twrp/

Im new i just lurk so i cannot post a url yet so i replaced the periods in the url with comas

The 727vl.. Let me know if it works because i been following this thread and would like to root my j7 also.


----------



## Orangejellow (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi aerosolx

That image didn't work. I emailed the contributor with no response. Do not waste your time. I got OEM unlocked. I just need a solution to installing Super Su.

I love my J7, watching movies on it. 

??


----------



## Aerosolx (Nov 10, 2018)

Orangejellow said:


> Hi aerosolx
> 
> That image didn't work. I emailed the contributor with no response. Do not waste your time. I got OEM unlocked. I just need a solution to installing Super Su.
> 
> I love my J7, watching movies on it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up. Glad this thread still gets followed. Take care and lets keep our fingers crossed. :good:


----------



## turboperson123 (Nov 14, 2018)

did you try twrp builder


----------



## Orangejellow (Nov 14, 2018)

Yea, tried twrp builder. There was an image available but it failed to pass. So admin removed it. I tried a lot of things, learning along the way. 

I may try playing with SamPwnd32 and a ROM kitchen.
I do not know where that will take me. I am learning to live without it, lost my hope.


----------



## turboperson123 (Nov 17, 2018)

i know its so stupid i even tried the magisk patch boot image file method same crap secure_check_fail its either odin or the crappy bootloader


----------



## Justin1198 (Nov 18, 2018)

turboperson123 said:


> i know its so stupid i even tried the magisk patch boot image file method same crap secure_check_fail its either odin or the crappy bootloader

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77755783&postcount=95 explains why you get that error, why you cannot install TWRP, and explains a method used on a S5 that got TWRP on a bootloader locked device.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2018)

Justin1198 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77755783&postcount=95 explains why you get that error, why you cannot install TWRP, and explains a method used on a S5 that got TWRP on a bootloader locked device.

Click to collapse



From what I see in what you posted here and in the other thread.....

No, the link you posted in the other thread is not instructions for installing TWRP on a locked bootloader, it's instructions for using the bootloader UNLOCKED engineering firmware in order to be able to successfully install TWRP(this method is what was used on the Straight Talk S5), it also mentions using SafeStrap, which is used on devices that have a locked bootloader instead of flashing TWRP because locked bootloader can't flash TWRP.

There are "some" devices that have been able to flash TWRP even with a locked bootloader, such as the jfltexx devices using Loki to flash TWRP on the device. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin1198 (Nov 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> From what I see in what you posted here and in the other thread.....
> 
> No, the link you posted in the other thread is not instructions for installing TWRP on a locked bootloader, it's instructions for using the bootloader UNLOCKED engineering firmware in order to be able to successfully install TWRP(this method is what was used on the Straight Talk S5), it also mentions using SafeStrap, which is used on devices that have a locked bootloader instead of flashing TWRP because locked bootloader can't flash TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it seems you got my point then.  TWRP actually can be installed from Safestrap however it requires a bit of work. I've gotten it working on a G900V CID 11. So my main point is: There is a way to root this device, you just got to find the way. This is a method this device used, is there anything similar we could do here. If not, maybe that cowroot thing? The entire point of the link to empathize that maybe we need to gain root first.


----------



## Reverend_Killjoy (Nov 19, 2018)

It's nice to see we haven't given up hope yet, though, as tech illiterate as I am, I'm just waiting at this point. I'm doing my best to learn what all of these things mentioned are, but I doubt I'm going to be putting any of it to use in even the least professional sense any time soon, thus, in relying on someone with more knowledge to find the answer. 
But thank you all for not giving up.


----------



## Justin1198 (Nov 22, 2018)

Justin1198 said:


> Well it seems you got my point then.  TWRP actually can be installed from Safestrap however it requires a bit of work. I've gotten it working on a G900V CID 11. So my main point is: There is a way to root this device, you just got to find the way. This is a method this device used, is there anything similar we could do here. If not, maybe that cowroot thing? The entire point of the link to empathize that maybe we need to gain root first.

Click to collapse





Reverend_Killjoy said:


> It's nice to see we haven't given up hope yet, though, as tech illiterate as I am, I'm just waiting at this point. I'm doing my best to learn what all of these things mentioned are, but I doubt I'm going to be putting any of it to use in even the least professional sense any time soon, thus, in relying on someone with more knowledge to find the answer.
> But thank you all for not giving up.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7/how-to/sm-s727vl-analysis-partition-table-t3858632


----------



## mobliife (Jun 30, 2017)

Title says it, apologies in advance for my noobiness on the entire topic of rooting. Got lucky and my previous device was supported via kingroot. Just looking for SuperSU permissions so I can enable my hotspot really. 

This phone is through straight talk btw. I've tried Kingroot, iRoot, and quite a few others to no avail. I don't currently have internet due to me moving to the butt-crack of nowhere, Tried srsroot but seems like it interferes with USB tether and says it's successfully rooted but nothing happens upon reboot. 

Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2018)

Justin1198 said:


> Well it seems you got my point then.  TWRP actually can be installed from Safestrap however it requires a bit of work. I've gotten it working on a G900V CID 11. So my main point is: There is a way to root this device, you just got to find the way. This is a method this device used, is there anything similar we could do here. If not, maybe that cowroot thing? The entire point of the link to empathize that maybe we need to gain root first.

Click to collapse



Yes, this is kinda how it's done on my KFHD7, it has a 2nd bootloader(similar to SafeStrap) that boots TWRP, from there, ROMs can be installed(but, from what I understand, TWRP and ROMs are not "actually" flashed over the Amazon OS as they would be notmally on a device that has unlocked bootloader, they are flashed to a space that the 2nd bootloader uses to boot what you flash to that space).

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## turboperson123 (Nov 24, 2018)

did you try tunesgo root


----------



## melona380 (Feb 7, 2019)

*We have our exploit! This is the Key*

This is a privilege esc exploit that was patched in the 2018 august patch as far as my j7 goes its on june... This we can use this to gain root 

https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/45379


----------



## Lordoftheunholy (Feb 15, 2019)

So my question is with the link provided what are all of the steps I need to take on doing this. And what does this link help me achieve


----------



## Reverend_Killjoy (May 7, 2019)

Hey guys, I still haven't given up on this, but I just found this site...
Can anyone tell me if it's legit?

https://rootmygalaxy.net/how-to-install-twrp-and-root-samsung-galaxy-j7-sky-pro-sm-s727vl/


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2019)

Reverend_Killjoy said:


> Hey guys, I still haven't given up on this, but I just found this site...
> Can anyone tell me if it's legit?
> 
> https://rootmygalaxy.net/how-to-install-twrp-and-root-samsung-galaxy-j7-sky-pro-sm-s727vl/

Click to collapse



Most TracFone devices are cloned or rebranded Verizon devices. If your device has an unlocked bootloader then, in theory, as long as your device is the exact same as the Verizon J7 and the TWRP is made for the Verizon J7, you "should" be able to flash the Verizon J7 TWRP on your device. But if your bootloader is locked, this will not work, all you will achieve is a bricked device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Britch3s (May 11, 2019)

dorain said:


> Junior Member17 posts Thanks: 1
> 
> I may have a method for rooting s727vl. I can't test until I get home where I will have unrestricted data in case something goes wrong. I'm gonna keep this short and simple assuming everyone have
> knowledge of using odin.
> ...

Click to collapse



i have a sky pro this same model its been lost for 190 days now...but i found it finally....well one of the kids did. anyways i have a note 8 now as well....unrootable atm as its snapdragon and updated to android pie...but yea did this work for your j7?????????

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




joe7dust said:


> Do you know where I would start to look into the technical specs and limitations of this app? I'd like to know why browsing seems to work fine but torrents will not work on the computer that is using the hotspot.
> 
> I'm also curious just to learn more about it in general since this is usually a function that requires root access.

Click to collapse



sorry i didnt see your response as my device got lost for a while bc i let the kids use it. out ran the law lost my sim was gone for sometime...but no i have no clue about the app. i do know the version i had shared is nolonger actually full version anymore as it only lasts a limited time now. but foxify an pda works well as well. only downside is you need it on the other devices....and i got downloads to work on pc by going into control panel on on pc of course... into internet options, then connections then lan and adding the 192.168.49.1 under use manual script and add the 8282 under port. that should fix your issues. set it to automatic connect then restart your pc if that is what your using it on to hotspot to, it will take that no connection error away and allow you to download using torrents. i havent used it ina while for pc hotspotting but my settings for it are all saved. hope that helps


----------



## delessio100 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've got this phone as well and have been looking for root for a while. Recently found this "combination firmware" but I'm unsure if it's legit. If anyone want's to take a look that would be great. 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/axftk...REV00_user_mid_noship_MULTI_CERT.tar.rar/file


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 5, 2019)

delessio100 said:


> I've got this phone as well and have been looking for root for a while. Recently found this "combination firmware" but I'm unsure if it's legit. If anyone want's to take a look that would be great.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/axftk...REV00_user_mid_noship_MULTI_CERT.tar.rar/file

Click to collapse



If the file name is correct, that firmware is the correct firmware.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## juntjoo (Jan 10, 2020)

Britch3s said:


> http://dl.apkhome.net/2018/4/NetShare-no-root-tethering WiFi Hotspot PRO v8.8.apk
> 
> In a side note it works well with phones but in my experience you need it on both devices as it has built in vpn I didn't manage it well on Xbox but it does work very well for me for hotspottiny my data to my other phone for games and such good luck

Click to collapse



What's the trick to this app/method? I've got it installed on both my skypro and another android phone, looks like it connects successfully using the password but the other phone indicates the connection 'may' not be strong or something and I can't connect to the internet with any other app, just the hotspot on my skypro. Any tips? Thanks


----------



## Britch3s (Jan 16, 2020)

juntjoo said:


> What's the trick to this app/method? I've got it installed on both my skypro and another android phone, looks like it connects successfully using the password but the other phone indicates the connection 'may' not be strong or something and I can't connect to the internet with any other app, just the hotspot on my skypro. Any tips? Thanks

Click to collapse



did you change the proxy and follow the steps in the app?? under the wifi connection settings on the device your using i do believe go to advanced and it should have proxy if you hadn done that already. if your on pc or a windows type device simply google it.


----------



## juntjoo (Jan 17, 2020)

Britch3s said:


> did you change the proxy and follow the steps in the app?? under the wifi connection settings on the device your using i do believe go to advanced and it should have proxy if you hadn done that already. if your on pc or a windows type device simply google it.

Click to collapse



I don't have those options on my 2nd android phone though I remember seeing them elsewhere but I have no instructions to go by. Are you telling me I need to go a "proxy" route?  IDK exactly what that would mean.  The furthest I've gone is PdaNet window showing connecting in progress and instructing me to "tap the "WPS" button to complete..." on the host phone which I do but it fails after like 20 min, but the window also offers the option to hit the "select phone" button to "connect using WiFi setting instead" which I guess uses the system's method of connecting to the hotspot, but still no internet.  And it tells you under the connection(in wifi connections) "internet may not be available" with a little question mark next to the signal icon. Again my PC laptop connects fine which I'm sending this post from.  Just gotta tinker with the PdaNet program once in a while.


----------



## natedogwoof (Oct 7, 2021)

red423 said:


> well to keep this alive, any luck anyone on these j7 trackph???? There's got to be a way to open these and root em,  I know I have rooted with help every android I own and this one is driving me nuts seeing ti just sit there in the box,    any new twerp?????? or king??

Click to collapse



Me


----------



## natedogwoof (Oct 7, 2021)

Britch3s said:


> did you change the proxy and follow the steps in the app?? under the wifi connection settings on the device your using i do believe go to advanced and it should have proxy if you hadn done that already. if your on pc or a windows type device simply google it.

Click to collapse



Me king got  stuck at 73% for me though.


----------



## abcdefghjk (Oct 10, 2022)

hello, everyone I too have the phone we are talking about in this discussion. I could be able to help you guys out a little bit by making an unnoficial release of twrp recovery for this phone. I'll contact you guys when i'm done or not.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2022)

abcdefghjk said:


> hello, everyone I too have the phone we are talking about in this discussion. I could be able to help you guys out a little bit by making an unnoficial release of twrp recovery for this phone. I'll contact you guys when i'm done or not.

Click to collapse



These devices have locked bootloader and no access to OEM unlock, TWRP is useless on this device, it can't be flashed/booted. Flashing a magisk patched boot.img doesn't work either. Don't waste your time.


----------

